# GMPP Announces Camaro Suspension Licensee



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

Posted by Pete on another board.


JusticePete said:


> A group of GM executives drove across the state to Pedders Supercar Shootout. They were there for more than the shoot out. They announced to the press that Pedders USA, LLC GM coilover range has been approved as licensed GMPP product.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

